# Can you reuse rod components from a broken rod?



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

I have 2 rods that are broken and have nice reel seats and recoil guides. Is there a possibility of reusing them? What would they be worth?


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

The guides for sure. Dont know about the reel seat.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## marcram (Jul 26, 2013)

I was in the same situation. Big daddy rods hooked me up (silverfox).


----------



## marcram (Jul 26, 2013)

Guides only.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you. How about the process of removing them? heat and a blade?


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

It is possible to save the reelseat but it takes a lot of work, just go buy a new one.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Thank you. How about the process of removing them? heat and a blade?


Yes, heat then us the blade to take off the epoxy.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I had a customer high stick a rod that had a Matagi seat on it. I reused the guides but I'm thinking I'm going to try and drill out the reel seat that way I can reuse it again later on a future build.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

TFS...I thought about that the other day. Why not just cut the reel seat off by cutting the blank as close as possible to the seat. Then when it comes time to use it just ream out the old blank like an insert to fit.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

katjim00 said:


> TFS...I thought about that the other day. Why not just cut the reel seat off by cutting the blank as close as possible to the seat. Then when it comes time to use it just ream out the old blank like an insert to fit.


 This works very well. Did it a few years back on a factory rod that was broken. It was a sentimental rod (otherwise it wouldn't have been worth it) to a good friend of mine and he wanted as original as possible. Didn't make a lot of sense to me since it was a new blank I was using but like I said, he was a good friend. Saved and used all of the original guides too. I'm a sucker for a broken rod in a trash can. I will salvage the guides and keep them for those buddy jobs when they break a guide or lose an insert. Sometimes trying to match existing guides is difficult so the bigger selection I have, the closer I can get....and the price is right. HA!


----------



## rolwhit (Feb 7, 2014)

Reel seats can be done but its a pain. Trim the rod blank leaving enough to be able to get a good grip. You then put it in boiling water for about 30 minutes. This should melt the epoxy enough to get the blank out. I've done it a few times, but as inexpensive as common reel seats are I would now only do this on one-off reel seats or Matagi and Andrews fishing reel seats. Guides are easy.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I've boiled a Matagi reel seat off. But I had to use my seafood burner. Get it to a rolling boil then submerge it for about two minutes then wrap a towel around it and twist and it should pop right off.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

I had an Alps seat on one of my rods that I built a couple years ago and didn't like how it turned out. So I broke out my chop saw and a couple of 3/4" drill bit a pick and little patience and finally finished. Definitely can be done, just takes time. I've been having trouble posting pics. I'll try to show the seat.


----------

